# Beer...



## hdtpbelvedere (Aug 23, 2005)

My buddy and I were out at the local tavern one night, and on the way home, he got pulled over for having a tail light out. The cop came to the window and could smell the beer on his breath, so he asked how many beers he'd had. My buddy (not the sharpest tool in the shed at the time) replies... "I dont know occifer, I didnt count 'em, I just drank "em!" Let me tell ya, his wife was not a happy camper when they called her to the police station to haul his butt home.  :lol:


----------

